# X startet nich

## Max Steel

Moinmoin,

So nachdem X installiert ist lÃ¤sst er sich nicht starten, wundervoll.

Hier sind Links zur xorg.conf und zur Xorg.0.log

xorg.conf

Xorg.0.log

Hier lspci | grep VGA

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
```

Und wenn noch WÃ¼nsche offen sind, einfach fragen.

GrÃ¼Ãle Max

Edith:

Achja, installiert sind:

x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.0

x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

kde-base/kde-meta mit allen AbhÃ¤ngigkeiten

Nochmal ich:

Beim erneuten durchschauen hab ichs gesehen, da fehlen ein paar Fonts.

Aber welche soll ich da instllieren?

Aber auf alle FÃ¤lle besser als vorher, da hatt er noch nicht einmal den Treiber gefunden zusammen mit den ganzen Modulen.

----------

## manuels

mit drm und dri scheint aber auch was nicht zu stimmen.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm, ja das stimmt, aber trotzdem ist noch der Fehler mit den Fonts, das führt nämlich zum fatal Error.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$qlist -IC font

media-fonts/artwiz-fonts

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

media-fonts/intlfonts

media-fonts/sharefonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/unifont

media-fonts/urw-fonts

media-gfx/fontforge

media-libs/fontconfig

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXfontcache

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

```

Die habe ich installiert...

Aber ich glaube es reicht schon, wenn du dir eine neue xorg.conf erstellst mit X -configure.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Danke, aber, dann kommt dashier:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux norbert 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #9 Thu Aug 9 14:04:25 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 09 August 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 10 01:41:05 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 160Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 130Hz

    [17b] 1280 x 768, 60Hz

    [16a] 1280 x 960, 60Hz, 85Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [13e] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [124] 1600 x 1200, 60Hz

FATAL: Module savage not found.

(EE) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isn't enabled

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'
```

Dann findet er nicht einmal den Treiber.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.chruetertee.ch/blog/archive/2005/10/17/x-org-could-not-open-default-font-fixed.html

----------

## Max Steel

Danke Finswimmer, hast mir geholÃfeen, danke, nu gehts.

Vielen Dank.

DAnke

Max (Norbert) Steel

Edith:

Ahso was geholfen hat war es die Fonts zu installi ääh mergen.

----------

